
Japan detects Gravity Anomaly on the far side of the moon - nickb
http://www.jaxa.jp/press/2008/04/20080416_kaguya_e.html
======
smoody
The only plausible explanation -- and Occam's razor will back me up on this --
is that there's a large black monolith buried underground at the location of
the anomaly that has the same proportions as a monolith that will soon be
discovered near Jupiter. We were supposed to discover it seven years ago.
Better late than never I guess.

~~~
smoody
geeze -- either a) people here have never seen the Kubrick classic "2001" -
which would be nothing short of a crime or b) people here have no sense of
humor (or both i guess). please feel free to downmod me freely for this
comment. :-)

~~~
river_styx
I think you're being downmodded because your comment is a bit more reddit-like
than news.yc-like. Personally I find it borderline, but I'd just be sure to
include some serious question or commentary with a joke post like this.

~~~
inklesspen
I thought the joke was too forced and not very funny.

------
bd
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mascon>

